# Tank Cars Passing Cameron Station



## Zeke (Feb 22, 2011)

A short consist of refurbished postwar tank cars passes Cameron Station.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

nice looking string of tankers.:thumbsup: as are all ur past projects:appl:


----------



## Zeke (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks Randy! I've found that I really enjoy repainting these old pw tankers. The decaling can be frustrating, and I've botched a couple, but in the end it's still fun.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I love tank cars, you don't have to worry about the doors being open or what to load into them!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Zeke and John

As an HO guy, I often wonder why beautiful 0 gauge models such as these must
have wheels with such extreme flanges. Has there been any movement
to bring them closer to scale?

Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It's called "scale wheels", standard in two-rail O-gauge. The problem with the scale flanges is they're much more picky, they don't handle O-gauge switches at all.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Tanker Ed says nice work as normal Zeke. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Zeke (Feb 22, 2011)

John - you're right! Tank cars can make life easy.

Thanks Ed! 

Hi Don - these tankers were made some time in the 50s and those are the wheels they came with (I don't know if they had scale-sized stuff back then or not). John noted the the primary concern above. And since I grew up with traditional-sized trains, I guess I don't notice them as much as someone who's more accustomed to scale rolling stock.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

zeke, what's your decal source, if u don't mind?
also, what part of Pa.


----------



## Zeke (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi Randy - I'm south of York and, no, I don't mind sharing. I get them from a place called Protocraft out in CA. The website is www.protocraft.com, and then click on "Decal Line". It's worth looking around since they have a lot of road names you don't normally see.

Here are a couple of other cars I did with their decals:


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

zeke, thanks for the info.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice site Zeke, it's a keeper.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Great job on the cars. Crisp decals.


----------



## Zeke (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks Patrick!


----------



## SR KARALIS (Apr 21, 2013)

Very nice!!


----------

